# Ben Pearson Cougar



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Chicky - 

The 62" BP Cougars were made in the late 60's/early 70's IIRC. Try going to www.archeryarchives.com then the BP bow section, might help.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Signal Zero (May 30, 2006)

Chicky,

*Viper 1* is correct. I own one. As a matter of fact...I am the original owner and still shoot it during season. It is quite a bow. I think they were around $60 to $70 dollars back then.

I received mine from my Dad in 1970. If the bow is excellent condition it is somewhat collectable. I also own a Ben Pearson BP-H70 model as well. I have had a couple of people try to buy them from me...No way!

Both look like they are right out of the box.

I shoot Orford Cedar arrows from mine. They are light and work very well in wet or damp weather. No warping. I make my own arrows just to keep it seriously traditional.

I hope you are able to use it, but before you do, take it to an archery shop and have them check it for soundness. These bows are laminated and time & heat can play havok on them.

Good shooting,

Signal Zero:darkbeer:


----------

